# Virgin islands



## KELRAG

Anyone know anything about if the NREMT transfers to bvi or the us virgin islands?  Wanting to think about gettin a job there and am curious.
Thanks


----------



## VentMedic

http://www.emsresponder.com/survey/VI.jsp

Call them to see if there are any changes.


----------



## akflightmedic

Why do you want to go work there?

Unless it is a Federal position/government job, have you done any research?

I have been to ST Johns, ST Thomas, and ST Croix...my favorite is ST Thomas. Anyways, I have traveled extensively in the Caribbean and on each of those islands, I did take the opportunity to explore the local FDs and ambulance services.

First, the cost of living on these islands is insanely HIGH!

Second, I was the only white guy or non-islander in the stations and services. So that leads me to believe they prefer to hire their own country men and those guys get preference over any one from outside even if they have lesser training. The equipment was sub-par, trucks worn and used, stations were not overly impressive and some of the guys live in the stations as well.

I did sit and visit with them, swap stories, etc and their pay is very LOW. I wish I could recall exact figures for you but I was very surprised and did inquire as to how they live on that. They said other family members make up for it by selling goods and services to all the tourists that come in on the cruise lines.

I wish you luck but think you may need to take a trip or two and seriously examine everything before pursuing that avenue. Please keep us updated as I would love to hear recent info or discoveries pertaining to your search for employment there.

There are currently 147 homes for sale on St Thomas. The average price of these homes is 1.5 million USD. To build a modest home, the current average price is $175 per sq/ft.


----------



## VentMedic

If you or your S.O.  were in another healthcare profession, you could get all of your expenses paid, including transportation and housing, while doing a travel contract on St. Thomas at the hospital.   U.S. St. Thomas has a wide variety of citizens so if you are white, you won't be the only one.   

http://www.rlshospital.org/aboutus.htm


----------



## akflightmedic

Did not mean to imply that the island is full of native Islanders, but a lot of the common jobs will go to them first. It is no different than working in remote Alaska, preference will always go to the native population first, even if it requires training them in house and doing without until they are ready.

Being an EMT or a medic is nothing special and not in high demand, so there is no need for them to recruit mainlanders...which is what I was trying to explain.

Now if you want to swing one of those travel gigs via nursing, RT, or any other higher level medical type provider, good on ya as there is plenty of opportunity and demand.


----------



## KELRAG

Thanks to both of ya'll.  The job is actually at a sailing camp for kids that bounces island to island.  They get to spend 21 days on a sailboat and go diving.  Would've been nice as a kid!  The pay sucks, im positive, but I wont have to pay for housing or food while im there.  Im assuming ill just be a first responder and do bls.  More looking to get off the streets for a couple months than anything.

I was wondering if i'd be acting as a NR paramedic/emt or just someone trained through the company who happens to be certified.  Eitherway, I doubt they have ALS protocols.  

It is interesting about the EMS services in the BVI.  Apparently I need to hook up with a nurse.


----------



## pinochello

Im in puerto rico and the truth is that on this island there is a lot of problems with getting a good job in the goverment, most people will just work on dyalisis and in trasports from hospital to hospital. I get paid $8.25 p/h and hve to work some times in a second job just to make ends meet. If you work in private companys you get paid $5.55 p/h and have to work real hard since most jobs are constintly firing and hiring.


----------



## carpentw

But at least you would be poor on a beach...


----------



## EMTSTRONG

*Wow that pay is amazingly little.*

I hope the cost of living is dirt cheep.


----------



## EMSLaw

EMTSTRONG said:


> I hope the cost of living is dirt cheep.



I think one of the posts above said it is most certainly not.  I find that easy to believe, too.  Islands have a disadvantage in that everything they can't grow or make has to be shipped in at no small expense.  It's like how eggs used to be $1 each in Alaska.  Now they have a Wal-Mart, though.


----------



## firecoins

I visited the Virgin Islands once.  After I left, they weren't.


----------



## akflightmedic

EMSLaw said:


> I think one of the posts above said it is most certainly not.  I find that easy to believe, too.  Islands have a disadvantage in that everything they can't grow or make has to be shipped in at no small expense.  It's like how eggs used to be $1 each in Alaska.  Now they have a Wal-Mart, though.



Wal Mart did not help, especially if you did not live in Anchorage or Fairbanks. Alaska was very expensive...milk was over $6/gallon, bag of potato chips was $6, 12 pack of soda was 10-12 dollars. Anything that had weight or took up bulk space (potato chips) was outrageous...fresh fruits and veggies were next to impossible to acquire. Still, all in all was good times and I look forward to going back.


----------



## EMSLaw

akflightmedic said:


> Wal Mart did not help, especially if you did not live in Anchorage or Fairbanks. Alaska was very expensive...milk was over $6/gallon, bag of potato chips was $6, 12 pack of soda was 10-12 dollars. Anything that had weight or took up bulk space (potato chips) was outrageous...fresh fruits and veggies were next to impossible to acquire. Still, all in all was good times and I look forward to going back.



I was basing it off what a friend of mine from Alaska once told me, so I readily admit I could be totally off base.  Isn't the high cost of living why the state sends all the residents a check from oil revenues every year?

No oil in the USVI, unless its of the coconut variety.


----------



## akflightmedic

No the prices are indeed high, but those in Anchorage, Fairbanks and any other town on the road system pay average price of the Lower 48.

The remote towns and villages pay out the arse for goods. Wages are also inflated however to compensate so it all seems normal.

The government check has more to do with the welfare of the natives than high prices for goods. Besides the oil dividend is usually only around 1000 dollars. If you are counting on that to get you through the year, then you have much worse troubles.


----------

